# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Tarih Boyunca Türk

## atoybil

TAHİR TüRKKAN'IN TARİH NOTLARI 

TARİH BOYUNCA TüRK KAVİMLERİ VE KURDUKLARI DEVLETLER 
CUMHURBAşKANLIĞI FORSUNDA YER ALAN 16 BüYüK TüRK DEVLETİ 
1 - Büyük Hun İmparatorluğu (M.ü. 350 - M.S. 48) 
2 - Batı Hun İmparatorluğu (M.ü. 374-469) 
3 - Avrupa Hun İmparatorluğu (Batı Hun İmparatorluğunun devamı, aynı tarihler) 
4 - Akhun İmparatorluğu (370-577) 
5 - Göktürk İmparatorluğu (582-630) 
6 - Avar İmparatorluğu (550-805) 
7 - Hazar İmparatorluğu (650-965) 
8 - Uygur Devleti (744-840) 
9 - Karahanlılar Devleti (840-1042) 
10 - Gazneliler Devleti (969-1187) 
11 - Büyük Selçuklu İmparatorluğu (1040-1157) 
12 - Harzemşahlar Devleti (1097-1231) 
13 - Altınordu Devleti (1230-1481) 
14 - Büyük Timur İmparatorluğu (1370-1405) 
15 - Babür İmparatorluğu (1526-1858) 
16 - Osmanlı İmparatorluğu (1299-1922) 

CUMHURBAşKANLIĞI FORSUNDA YER ALMAYAN TüRK İMPARATORLUKLARI VE DEVLETLERİ 
HUNLAR 
1 - Kuzey Hun Devleti (M.S. 48-156) (üinliler Hiyong Nu derler) 
2 - Güney Hun Devleti (M.S. 48-216) 
3 - Birinci üao-Hun Devleti (304-329) (üinlilerin verdiği adlar) 
4 - İkinci üao-Hun Devleti (328-352) 
5 - Hsia Hun Devleti (407-431) 
6 -Kuzey Liang Hun Devleti (401-439) 
7 - Lou-Lan Hun Devleti (442-460) 
8 - Tabgaç Devleti (386-534) 
9 - Doğu Tabgaç Devleti (534-557) 
10 - Batı Tabgaç Devleti (534-557) 
11 - Cücen Devleti (390-545) 
12 - Tukyu Devleti (545-658) (Doğu-Batı dahil) 
13 - Kuşhan Devleti (300ğler-400ğler) 
14 - Doğu Göktürk İmparatorluğu (582-658) 
15 - Batı Göktürk Devleti (582-630) 
16 - Basaraba Türk Devleti (1000ğler-1300) (sonra Romen devleti) 
17 - Topa Devleti (200ğler-376) (Sibirya) 
18 - Vey Devleti (381-500ğler) (Goey de denir) 
19 - Yüşi Devleti (M.ü. 165-M.S. 304) (sonra üao-Hu) 
20 - Tango şato Devleti (923-936) 
21 - Tsin şato Devleti (937-946) 
22 - Turfan Uygur Devleti (911-1368) 
23 - Kan-çou Uygur Devleti (905-1226) 
24 - Türgeş Devleti (717-766) 
25 - Karluk Devleti (766-1215) 
26 - Kırgız Devleti (840-1207) 
27 - Sabar Devleti (400ğler-500ğler) (Sabir de denir) 
28 - Onogur Devleti (400ğler-500ğler) 
29 - Tugurkur Devleti (400ğler-500ğler) 
30 - Uturgur Devleti (400ğler-500ğler) 
31 - Oğuz Yabgu Devleti (950-1000) 
32 - Samaniler Devleti (892-999) 
33 - Doğu Karahanlı Devleti (1042-1211) 
34 - Batı Karahanlı Devleti (1042-1212) 
35 - Karahıtaylar Devleti (1125-1215) 
36 - Tuğtekinliler Devleti (1103-1154) 
37 - Mardin Artuklu Devleti (1104-1408) 
38 - Ahlatlılar Devleti (1093-1207) 
39 - Sivas Danişmendoğulları Devleti (1073-1173) 
40 - Kirman Dinarlılar Devleti (1185-1222) 
41- Gurlular Devleti (1187-1295) 

SELüUKLULAR 
42 - Suriye Selçuklu Devleti (1092-1117) 
43 - Kirman Selçuklu Devleti (1092-1187) 
44 - Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti (1157-1194) 
45 - Irak Selçuklu Devleti (1157-1194) 

EYYüBİLER 
46 - Eyyübi Devleti (1171-1348) (Mısır, Arabistan) 
47 - şam Eyyübileri Devleti (1218-1269) 
48 - Halep Eyyübileri Devleti (1178-1259) 
49 - Hama Eyyübileri Devleti (1178-1350) 
50 - Humus Eyyübileri Devleti (1189-1262) 
51 - Baalbek Eyyübi Devleti (1170-1244) 
52 - Kerek Eyyübi Devleti (1188-1262) 
53 - Hısn-ı Keyfa Eyyübi Devleti (1231-1363) 
54 - Cezire Eyyübi Devleti (1186-1246) 
55 - Yemen Eyyübi Devleti (1183-1228) 
56 - CENGİZ İMPARATORLUĞU (Kubilay Han- üin İmparatorluğu dahil) (1180 1294) 
57 - üağatay Devleti (1294-1424) 
58 - İlhanlılar Devleti (1260-1384) 
59 - Türk-üin İmparatorluğu (1260-1367) 
60 - Karakoyunlu Devleti (1350-1502) 
61 - Akkoyunlu Devleti (1405-1507) 
62 - Timuroğulları Devleti (1405-1507) 
63 - Buhara şeybanlılar Devleti (1500-1597) 
64 - Astırhanlılar Devleti (Bkz. Buhara Hanlığı) (1597-1740) 
65 - İRAN TüRK DEVLETLERİ (1500-1925) (Zend sülalesi 1761-1788 dönemi hariç) 
66 - Safevi Devleti (1500-1720) 
67- Kılciler (Afgan Türkleri) (1722-1729) 
68 - Afşarlar (1729-1754) 
69 - Kaçarlar (1779-1925) 

MISIR TüRK DEVLETLERİ 
70 - Mısır Kölemen Devleti (Türkmen hükümdarlar) (1181-1382) 
71 - Mısır Kölemen Devleti (üerkez-Türk hükümdarlar) (1382-1517) 
72 - Mısır Hidivliği (Sudan dahil) (Kavalılar Dönemi) (1805-1914) 
73 - Mısır Krallığı (Melik) (Kavalılar Dönemi) (1914-1952) 

HİNDİSTAN TüRK DEVLETLERİ 
74 - Delhi Türk Kölemen Devleti (Gurlular) (1206-1290) 
75 - Kılciler Delhi Devleti (1290-1320) 
76 - Tuğluklular Delhi Devleti (1320-1394) 
77 - Dekkan Türk Devleti (1347-1472) 
78 - Bicapur Türk Devleti (1472-1520ğler) 
79 - Malva Türk Hanlığı (1401-1534) 
80 - Gücerat Türk Hanlığı (1394-1400ğler) 
81 - Canpur Türk Hanlığı (1394-1400ğler) 

DİĞER HANLIKLAR, ATABEYLİKLER VE BEYLİKLERİ
1 - Büyük Bulgar Hanlığı (630-665) 
2 - Volga Bulgar Hanlığı (665-1391) 
3 - Tuna Bulgar Hanlığı (681-864) 
4 - Peçenek Hanlığı (860-1091) 
5 - Uz Hanlığı (860-1068) 
6 - Kuman-Kıpçak Hanlığı (800ğler-1200ğler) 
7 - şato Türk hanlığı (907-1203) 
8 - üzbek Hanlığı (1428-1599) 
9 - Kazan Hanlığı (1380-1552) 
10 - Hive Hanlığı (1510-1920) (Harzem de denir) 
11 - Buhara Hanlığı (1599-1785) 
12 - Sibir Hanlığı (1556-1600) 
13 - Kaşgar Hanlığı (1400ğler-1877) 
14 - Hokand Hanlığı (1710-1876) 
15 - Türkmenistan Hanlığı (1860-1885) 
16 - Kazak Hanlığı (1472-1720) 
17 - Kazak Ortayüz Hanlığı (1720-1822) 
18 - Kazak Küçükyüz Hanlığı (1720-1822) 
19 - Kazak Uluyüz Hanlığı (1720-1800ğler) 
20 - Esterhan Hanlığı (1500-1572) (Nogay da denir) 
21 - Kırım Hanlığı (1423-1783) (Kerey de denir) 
22 - Musul Atabeyliği (1127-1259) 
23 - Halep Atabeyliği (1145-1182) 
24 - Sancar Atabeyliği (1180-1200) 
25 - Amr Adası Atabeyliği (1180-1230) 
26 - Uygur Beyliği (800ğler) (sonra devlet oldu) 
27 - Karluk Beyliği (Devletğten sonra) (1200ğler) 
28 - Tolunlular Beyliği (868-904) 
29 - Akşidliler Beyliği (935-969) 
30 - İzmirliler Beyliği 
31 - Dilmaçoğulları Beyliği (1085-1192) 
32 - Danişmendoğulları Beyliği (1185-1192) 
33 - Saltukoğulları Beyliği (1092-1202) 
34 - Sökmenoğulları Beyliği (1100-1207) 
35 - Mengücük Beyliği (1118-1183) 
36 - Erbil Beyliği (1146-1232)
37 - üobanoğulları Beyliği (1127-1309) 
38 - Karaman Beyliği (1256-1483) 
39 - İnanç Beyliği (1261-1368) 
40 - Sahip Ata Beyliği (1275-1341) 
41 - Pervane Beyliği (1277-1322) 
42 - Menteşe Beyliği (1280-1424) 
43 - üandarlı Beyliği (1292-1462) 
44 - Karesi Beyliği (1297-1360) 
45 - Germiyan Beyliği (1300-1429) 
46 - Hamidoğulları Beyliği (1302-1428) 
47 - Saruhan Beyliği (1302-1410) 
48 - Aydınoğulları Beyliği (1308-1426) 
49 - Teke Beyliği (1321-1390) 
50 - Eratna Beyliği (1335-1381) 
51 - Dulkadiroğulları Beyliği (1339-1521) 
52 - Ramazanoğulları Beyliği (1352-1608) 
53 - Dobruca Türk Beyliği (1354-1417) 
54 - Kadı Burhanettin Beyliği (1381-1398) 
55 - Eşrefoğulları Beyliği (1300-1326) 
56 - Berçem Beyliği (1100ğler) 
57 - Yaruklular Beyliği (1100ğler) 
58 - şam Beyliği (1117-1154) 
59 - Azerbaycan Beyliği (1146-1225) 
60 - Fars Beyliği (1147-1284) 
61 - Kudüs Artuklu Beyliği (1086-1101) 
62 - Harput Artuklu Beyliği (1125-1232) 

SON DüNEM TüRK CUMHURİYETLERİ 
1 - Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti (1913) 
2 - Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti (1915-1917) 
3 - Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti (1920-1923) 
4 - Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti (1918-1920) 
5 - Hatay Cumhuriyeti (1938-1939) 
6 - Tatar şuralar Cumhuriyeti (1918-1920) 
7 - Başkırd şuralar Cumhuriyeti (1918-1920) 
8 - Kuzey Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti (14.11.1983) 
8 - Azerbeycan Cumhuriyeti (18.10.1992) 
9 - Kazakistan Cumhuriyeti (16.12.1992) 
10 - Kırgızistan Cumhuriyeti (31.8.1991) 
11- üzbekistan Cumhuriyeti (31.8.1991) 
12- Türkmenistan Cumhuriyeti (27.10.1991) 
13- Tacikistan Cumhuriyeti (1991) 
14 ğ Estonya Cumhuriyeti (1991) 
15 - Litvanya Cumhuriyeti (1991) 
16 - Afganistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
17 - Moğolistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
18 ğ Macaristan Cumhuriyeti 
19 - Bulgaristan Cumhuriyeti 
20 - Romanya Cumhuriyeti 
21 ğ Ukrayna Cumhuriyeti (1991) 

üZERK TüRK CUMHURİYETLERİ VE BüLGELERİ 
1 - Dağıstan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
2 ğ Tataristan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
3 - üeçenistan Türk Cumhuriyeti (1997) 
4 ğ İnguşetya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
5 - Kuzey Osetya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
6 - Güney Osetya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
7 - Abhazya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
8 - Acaristan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
9 ğ Yakutistan Türk Cumhuriyeti (Soho Türkleri) 
10 - Başkırdistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
11 - üuvaşistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
12 - Nahcivan üzerk Bölgesi 
13 - Karaçay-üerkez üzerk Bölgesi 
14 - Kabartay-Balkar üzerk Bölgesi 
15 - Kumuk üzerk Bölgesi 
16 - Altay üzerk Bölgesi 
17 - Udmuristan üzerk Bölgesi 
18 - Tunna-Tuva üzerk Bölgesi 
19 - Hakas üzerk Bölgesi 
20 - Kırım üzerk Bölgesi 
21 - Doğu Türkistan (Uygur-üinğe bağlı) 
22 - Gagauz üzerk Bölgesi (Moldavya) 
23 - Basklar (Basek Türkleri) (İspanya, Fransa) 

üEşİTLİ üLKELERDEKİ TüRK TOPLULUKLARI 
1 - Mişer 
2 - Samoyet 
3 - Buryat 
4 - Evenki 
5 - Aleuit 
6 - Karayim 
7 - Ugur 
8 - Nogay 
9 - Tunguz 
10 - Tibet 
11 - Pamir 
12 - Mançurya 
13 - Sancak 
14 - Kosova ....... Türkleri 
15 - İran Azerileri 
16 - İran Türkmenleri 
17 - Irak Türkmenleri 
18 - Halep Türkmenleri 
19 - Mısır Türkleri 
20 - Pakistan Timuri Türkleri 
21 - Hindistan Timuri Türkleri 
22 ğ üin Türkleri 
23 ğ Dunganlar 
24 -Pomaklar 
25 - Boşnaklar 
26 - Zazalar 
27 - Kırmançlar 
28 - Goranlar 
29 - Soranlar 
30- Dımıllılar 

email: [email protected]

----------


## Boğduz-PeÃ§enek*OĞUZELİ

son listeye hamse ve kaşgay türklerini de eklemelisiniz.

saygılarımla

----------


## anau

tşk

haklısnız.

----------


## Boğduz-PeÃ§enek*OĞUZELİ

bir de m.ö ki 4 büyük türk devleti,medler,partlar ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yok.buna da değineyim.

saygılarımla.

----------

